# Verschenke StarCraft 2: Legacy Beta Key



## CoDBFgamer (3. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag,

wie es in der Überschrift schon steht verschenke ich meine StarCraft 2: Legacy Beta Key. 

CoDBFgamer


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2015)

Wenn er noch verfügbar ist würde ich ihn gern nehmen.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (4. Oktober 2015)

Du hast soeben eine PN erhalten.

Und somit ist der Beta Key auch schon wieder weg.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2015)

Thx.


----------

